# Colon cleanser



## sunsational (Apr 28, 2006)

i heard that a good way to start dieting, doing healthy stuff is buy doing a colon cleanse. where can i buy a good one? thanks.

note:
not too expensive cos i saw one for 50 bucks on ebay


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realise you can buy machines that will do it for you, I thought you meant attending one of those clinics where they hook you up to machines and you get internally cleansed. 

It might be better to go to a professional and get it done rather than buying a machine and going DIY, it'd be safer for you most likely.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 29, 2006)

I think you can get them in pill form


----------



## Jessica (Apr 29, 2006)

I have not seen any medical research that one needs to "purge" the colon for health reasons.  A good, balanced diet is best for everyone.  Being sure that you are eating plenty of fiber and drinking the reccommended amount of water DAILY will do miracles for people...and their bowels.

We are always looking for that quick and easy fix...colon cleansing, diet pills, energy drinks, the list goes on and on!!!  Eat right, exercise, get enough sleep and listen to your body.  Live for the here and now.

HTH

Jessica, RN


----------



## sunsational (Apr 29, 2006)

i want to start on my journey of bing healthy so i want to do the colon cleanse (pill) before starting. i dont plan on doing it every month like some people do.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 
_i want to start on my journey of bing healthy so i want to do the colon cleanse (pill) before starting. i dont plan on doing it every month like some people do._

 
I understand your wish to start with something serious, but as Jessica noted, a good healthy diet really is best. In fact, it would be beneficial for you to understand the working, structure and purpose of the colon before undertaking such procedures. In all honesty, eating a lot of fibre is the best natural source of colon cleansing, rather than taking a pill.

If you are super gung-ho on the colon cleanse, I really do recommend making an appointment with your GP to have this done in a safe medical setting, by an licensed physician. You digestive system, especially your colon, is not something to be taking chances on.

HTH


----------



## sunsational (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks. im sorta scared anyway so ill just forget about it


----------

